# SE Exam - Essay Problems



## wordle (Feb 4, 2022)

Hello All,

I took the SE twice and I am having a tough time with it despite having excellent experience and practice. I am a buildings guy so the bridge problems are rough and the time limit is too much in general. For my second attempt I decided to only take the lateral test. I went with AEI's class, which was helpful. On the multiple choice section I increased my score by about 30%. 

I still seem to struggle with the essay questions and I cannot figure out why? Does anybody have advice on their approach to the essay problems? It is a killer for my ambition to receive an unacceptable with no feedback and I managed to do worse the second time. They seem pretty reasonable when I am taking the exam and I usually feel like I have a solid 4/5 for each problem. Please tell me how you are crushing these problems!


----------

